# iPod Battery Replacement in Ottawa?



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Hi All, 

I have a dead, 1st gen iPod that I would like to get working again. I just called CompuSmart in the Rideau Centre and they said that even though they are an authorized Apple dealer, they can't replace the battery for me. 

Does anyone know if there is somewhere in the city (or even in Montreal for that matter) that can replace the battery of our currently dead 1st gen iPod? If we can get it fixed, we would like to give it to a friend of ours who can't afford a new iPod (and they don't want a Shuffle)

Any leads are greatly appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Your best bet honestly is to order a replacement online .. I paid $19.95 usd for my 1st gen battery replacement and it works great. On the downside you have to install it yourself .. but on the upside of that it takes < 5 minutes and the battery came with the tool you need to do it. I got my replacement from OWC http://www.macsales.com/ when they had the first gen batteries on clearance. i get much longer life out of the new battery and my iPod is happier than it's ever been (I bought it the day they were released and it's still ticking along quite well).

Mark


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*Try Macstation.com*

I took a look at the OWC web site which is run out of the states, and a replacement battery for a 3G iPod is $25.99 USD. Not a bad price. However, their own estimated shipping calculator says shipping to Canada will cost $16.25 for regular ground mail by the US Postal service. So that is $42.24 USD before you factor in the exchange rate, taxes, and the extra handling charges Canada Post will tack on when it hits the border. Yikes!

So I stumbled across http://www.macstation.com which is a Canadian site ( based in BC ) that will ship for free the exact same battery for $44.99 CDN plus taxes. This looks like a much better deal to me. By comparison, CPUsed here in Toronto charges $55 CDN for the same battery.


BYW: I have no afiliation with this website. My battery is just now starting to show signs of age. It is two years old, and I use it daily. Depending on how fast it goes downhill, I will soon be buying a new battery which is why I am researching the best deal.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Or, for personal service, try emailing LeRoy Lees

[email protected]

He's my Apple seller/assembler/service.
Excellent.

He's in Kanata.

There's also theMacGroup on Gladstone. 

www.themacgroup.ca


----------

